# My dog hates my 15 month old nephew



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

I am the oldest of four brothers and my dog was the first addition to our family when I first moved out of my house. Even though I do not live with my parents or brothers (everyone is out on there own) he loves them so much and they love him too. He was the center of attention for 7 years until the baby came.

There were no children in the family so he has no experience with them. I live in NYC so we are always walking around and young children always pet him. He loves people and has never bite anyone. We are constantly praised about how well behaved he is and how sweet he is.

He basically understands that more attention is going to my nephew and all the ohhhhs and as are no longer for him they are for the baby and he hates it. He barks frantically and cries and just loses it when my nephew is around.

I have gone on walks with him and my nephew and the whole time he is trying to walk in front of my nephew (who is on his tricycle). If we are in the backyard and my nephew is on his swing my dog starts circling him with something in his mouth barking and taking his frustration out on the toy in his mouth.

My farther is a putz and put my nephew on the floor and my dog charged the baby but we are able to intervene. I have brought my dog near my nephew and he gets freaked out and backs off. I have no idea if my dog would bite him but obviously I am not going to put them in a situation that it could happen.

Ive had to crate him when we go to my parents house because its annoying for everyone when he acts like this. My nephew came over the other day and my dog was in the other room and he smelled him (didn't even see him) and started freaking out in another room. I don't know what to do. I know its tough because they don't see one another and there is no repetition.

We are getting a trainer soon but any one have any input for me?????


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

When it comes to dogs and kids, especially when there is a problem like this, the only advice should be to get an experienced trainer and get one fast. Make sure the trainer has experience with large breed, aggressive dogs and there's proof in the pudding...so to speak. Ie, trainer has "fixed" big issues like this before. Until then, keep putting the dog up when the child is around (crated).

Also please stop letting him play with children or letting children pet him. Many think their dog is being well behaved, when the dog is telling all sorts of signs with it's body language that it doesn't want to be around the child. Ex, tight lipped, tense muscles, stress yawning, pinned ears, stress lip licking, eye balling (showing lots of whites in their eyes indicating stress), etc...Until you have consulted with an experienced trainer, just stop putting him in situations with children.

The dog is showing you he's uncomfortable and stressed. I really REALLY don't like the "charged the toddler" story or that he was allowed to circle the child while barking at the kid and "taking stress out on his toy." That dog would never be around children again in my house until the problem was fully addressed, and even then, as a parent, I don't know that I'd be very comfortable with the dog ever around young children again.

I may come off as a little over the top, but I've seen enough and heard enough about bad dog bites, and dealt with owner after owner saying, "he never would have hurt a fly. There were no signs." Only to ask more questions, dig a little deeper, and hear stories like the one you listed. GSD's are powerful, toddlers are not. Be careful and don't make excuses for the dog. Get a trainer. Good luck.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My advice is to keep your dog away from your nephew. 
The dog is giving you a lot of signs that he is intolerant of a 15 month old helpless baby.
Your dog is showing signs of aggression toward the baby.
Aggression tends to escalate.

You are right to lock your dog in a crate when he is at your parents, your nephew is only safe when the dog is locked in his crate.

The trainer will tell you what's going on.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

Trainer it is


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

For the record, I also show strong signs of intolerance to 15 month old babies. I never did understand why animals are required to tolerate them.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Emoore said:


> For the record, I also show strong signs of intolerance to 15 month old babies. I never did understand why animals are required to tolerate them.


?? 

We aren't talking about asking a dog to permit a child to sit on it, pull it's ears, etc...We're talking about a dog being in the mere presence of a child without charging it or circling it and barking at it. If you are suggesting you too have a hard time being in the presence of 15 month old children, I'd say that's a maturity or nerve issue lol. I hate the "blame the child" or "well I don't like children either, so I don't blame the dog," nonsense. Nothing better than a dog that is neutral to all things, children included. That's what a trainer should help OP strive for, neutrality.

;-)


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

OP, if you give your general area there might be some on here that can suggest trainers in your area.


----------



## andhen2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

DaniFani said:


> ??
> 
> We aren't talking about asking a dog to permit a child to sit on it, pull it's ears, etc...We're talking about a dog being in the mere presence of a child without charging it or circling it and barking at it. If you are suggesting you too have a hard time being in the presence of 15 month old children, I'd say that's a maturity or nerve issue lol. I hate the "blame the child" or "well I don't like children either, so I don't blame the dog," nonsense. Nothing better than a dog that is neutral to all things, children included. That's what a trainer should help OP strive for, neutrality.
> 
> ;-)


I believe that was sarcasm. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

There are a number of really good kid friendly videos on Stop The 77 It might be good for the rest of the family to watch these. It will help the kids understand not only your dog but any other dogs they meet.

Let us know how things go with the trainer.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Nook&I said:


> Trainer it is


Take a nice Fall ride up to Germantown, probably a couple hours north of you, and see Fabian Robinson. 

K9 Team Training - Dog Obedience & Agility Training - Germantown, NY


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Emoore said:


> For the record, I also show strong signs of intolerance to 15 month old babies. I never did understand why animals are required to tolerate them.


SNORT!

I hear you. I so hear you.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> ??
> 
> We aren't talking about asking a dog to permit a child to sit on it, pull it's ears, etc...We're talking about a dog being in the mere presence of a child without charging it or circling it and barking at it. If you are suggesting you too have a hard time being in the presence of 15 month old children, I'd say that's a maturity or nerve issue lol. I hate the "blame the child" or "well I don't like children either, so I don't blame the dog," nonsense. Nothing better than a dog that is neutral to all things, children included. That's what a trainer should help OP strive for, neutrality.
> 
> ;-)


Oh...oops.

I thought she was being sarcastic! (Or were you also being a little facetious and did I miss that.)

Honestly, I don't really like being around kids either, so I do have to admit that I can't exactly blame a dog for not loving kids. But I can be around them without being aggressive - I just stay away from sticky little fingers that make my skin crawl - and would expect a dog to handle itself as well. If it can't, then it's a liability. I just read Emoore as being funny.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In all seriousness, the dog probably has no idea the baby is a human being. Babies behave extremely unpredictably, make terrible noises, and smell weird. I don't see this as an aggression issue as much as that the dog is reacting the same way he would towards any small pray animal. Be just needs to be taught to otherwise by a good trainer.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in your dog's corner... don't put him at risk of being labeled a biter in the event he 'flunks' his behavior modification training. At some time you and your nephews parents will have to 'experiment' in a sence with seeing if the training is effective and it only takes a split second for the dog to nip or bite him. And as your nephew gets older he is more capable of moving towards the dog even if the dog tries to move away. Seeking medical tx for a dog bite often results in the incident being reported to authorites whether you want it to be or not. Your dog is 7 and not raised with toddlers...keep him up or on leash under control when your nephew is present.


----------

